# What weed is it?



## saulonetgo (Aug 27, 2018)

Hello,
Can someone tell me what kind of weed is it?
And what product can I use to kill it without harm the lawn?

Thank you


----------



## Ren (Aug 29, 2019)

That looks like Poa Annual. I pulled mine out by hand this year (spent about 45 minutes with a bucket after a rain so they pulled up easy). Next year i would spray preemergent (i know im going to). If you do a search on here there is a bunch of good advice on what to spray and how much.

Pretty popular weed to have problems with...

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=17496&p=261810&hilit=poa#p261810

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=17481&p=261534&hilit=poa#p261534


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

I 2nd poa. The seed heads germinate into crabgrass. There are some post emergent herbicides that control poa but they are pricy. I have applied 3 rounds of preemergent since September. Prodiamine doesn't keep all of them from coming up. I just pull them when I see them


----------



## saulonetgo (Aug 27, 2018)

Thank you.


----------

